

Python vs. Ruby: A Battle to The Death - raganwald
http://blog.extracheese.org/2010/02/python-vs-ruby-a-battle-to-the-death

======
telemachos
Isn't this about the third time this has been posted here?

There's also a response (which has also been posted I think):
[http://blog.peepcode.com/tutorials/2010/what-pythonistas-
thi...](http://blog.peepcode.com/tutorials/2010/what-pythonistas-think-of-
ruby)

~~~
raganwald
How would I know? I sometimes submit a link and HN takes me right to the
original submission. But sometimes it lets me post the link. What do people do
to avoid resubmissions, besides following HN so closely that they vividly
remember the first two(?) submissions?

~~~
telemachos
Fair enough. I don't know what other people do. If the link is very fresh, I
scan the site manually. If it's older, I search first using Google. I grant
that this may be more effort than it's really worth.

Rereading it now, my post reads a lot more aggressively than I meant it. At
the time, I thought I saw this post (or the reply I linked to) a few times
recently, but obviously that's not your fault. Apologies if I came off
dickish.

~~~
raganwald
Not a problem, given that HN does not try very hard to block resubmissions (by
design, since the FAQ explicitly says that it is allowed), it is up to us to
point out when a resubmission occurs.

